# ما هى فائده ترميل الحديد قبل الدهان؟



## eng romeo (28 يوليو 2010)

اريد معرفه فائده ترميل الحديد قبل الدهان وكيفيه التاكد من صحه الدهان وان الترميل تم بطريقه صحيحه
وجزاكم الله كل خير على المساعده.:19:


----------



## محمد المناخلي (28 يوليو 2010)

sand plast carry out to remove and clean the steel suufaces from scals
,corrosion,dust , dirtsand any forign material to make the surface degree of 
clesning so2.5 9 
in order to make anticorrosin paint coat adhered efficiently


----------



## atornadooo (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## 3nter (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*35 سنه*

انا مهندس بترول (ميكانيكا) من 35 سنه واول مره اسمع كلمه ترميل دى
فعلا اللى يعيش ياما يشوف

اللى اعرفه ان اسمه sand blast
فعلا الواحد لسه بيتعلم


----------



## eng romeo (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على اضافه حضرتك واسلوبك المهذب فى توصيل المعلومه واتمنى انى اتعلم من حضرتك اكتر وخصوصا اتعلم الرد على اى استفسار من اى شخص طلب مساعده


----------



## الخير2 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

